# Can't Send Message



## Col Colt (Dec 26, 2004)

My sister is having a problem getting email sent (she can receive) to a friend with a Yahoo account....could her firewall be blocking this? She has NIS and has a msn account as well as RR. She says when she tries to respond to the email and hits send, the message will say that it's been blocked. I told her to disable Norton and see if that helps but haven't heard back from her yet. She uses Outlook Express. Could Anything else be blocking her from getting email out to a Yahoo account?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

She needs to go to the *Personal Firewall * section of Norton. While there, *select the configure * button, then the *Programs Tab*, the *scroll down to where it says Outlook Express*.....when there, *click on the Outlook Express area* and *select the option she wants*....Just make sure that block all is not in that area, so she must select what she wants from that option. Mine by the way is set to *Automatically configure internet access*. That way, bad things get blocked, but mail gets through. When suspect items come in, then Norton sends it to the Norton file in outlook where you can either open it or discard it without opening. Works great for me.


----------



## Col Colt (Dec 26, 2004)

Thanks...I'll tell here about that and see how she does. Not exactly very computer oriented. I may send her the link and let her read it and then try and help.


----------

